# Meds



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Ok, to the nitty gritty what meds are you on and for what symptoms?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 1999)

Oh, Rose,What a question. I happen to use a chiropractor and has helped A LOT!!! I've mentioned this several times, but no one bites on it. I'm convinced I would be in a wheelchair by now without it. At the least, I would be one of those tied to my bed. I go at least once a month. Twice would be best but he's located 40 miles from my house. It's Maine, it's winter and I work part-time - you can fill in the rest. I have a friend who has found massage to be her salvation. I would try it, but my health ins will pay for chiro, but not massage. Too pricey for me right now.As for meds. I understand that some people with fibro are using (and my spelling will be attrocious here) guinafensen - you know, the ingredient in cough medicine. I just use ibuprofen. I understand that's NOT supposed to give relief to fibro sufferers, so I appear to fall outside of the norm on that one. Other than that, I find that I have had to eliminate ALL alcohol, tobacco, the sweetener equal, spicy foods, definitely caffeine - no coffee or soda, also the carbonation in the soda gets my IBS going REALLY bad, wheat products, milk products and eating large meals at one time. Exercise does help - in the nicer weather I walk 2 - 3 miles several times a week. Now I'm hunkering down waiting desparately for summer (which in Maine will last 2 days)(get the feeling I need to move south?) I know there are other things I can't eat, just can't think of them.Sounds like a fun life, right? But if I eat any of the above I listed (and I do more than I should), I pay the price, big-time. I drink Rice Milk, and eat a lot of Rice Crispies. Fiber seems to really get my IBS going. I definitely do not fit the normal mode. I have normal bowels movements as long as I don't eat all listed above. Go figure.For the IBS I have tried everything. Valium is still my drug of choice. I've tried them all. I think there are more things to treat IBS than fibro, unfortunately! Rose, so glad you are here!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

My husband has tried different meds over the past few years. I can't remember them right now. Currently he is on Zoloft. He really had trouble sleeping and I believe had sleep aepnea. He has had this dosage increased over time.He is now taking prevacid for reflux. The doc said all food & beverages with carmel color cause a problem and is on a no no list. However, unless he is really miserbale he doesn't follow diet instructions.He does take ibuprofen for pain. Most times it helps, on occasion not.So he kind of falls between all diagnostice cracks.P.S. When we built a new home we had a hot tub put inside. It helps but is not a cure and sometimes he forgets or is too tired to use it when he needs it most.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 1999)

Oh God if only there was a magic little pill!I alternate between Ibuprofin & extra strength Tylenol for pain, it seems to help some. I would give anything to be able to take Tylenol with Codiene like I used to but the Codiene or any other narcodic sends my bowels into spasm big time & I end up in emerg.I do take herbs for the fibro & so far they have helped me the most, I notice a big difference if I skip them.sass


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 1999)

Hey Kate ,I have tried to go to a cyropracter but my muscle always seem to be so knotted up if anyone touches me they go into serious spasm there are nights when I have knotts so bad in my back it takes my husband a least half and hour to massage them so they will relax a bit , sometimes after he give me a back rub I literalley fall asleep right there when the tension and pain relax. My hubby is the only one I trust not to hurt me by putting to much pressure on a spasing muscle. I have had a whip lash injury as well so a neck rub is out of the question even for my husband. He is very supportive of me, and will often scold me for over doing it. My worst time for pain is in the spring because I am busy doing my greenhouse planting for my garden and flowerbeds. I have cut down on both though, I had to. Sass It would be wonderfull to have a magic pill, but, until that happens we have to be there for each other hang in there my friend.By for now Cat B


----------

